# Water births



## Mrs Doddy

I was dead set on a water birth for my dd due to prem labour I was high risk attacthed to a ctg machine all the way flat on the bed . I had gas and air, this time I know that the pain will not be lessened with the gas and not sure what the advantages a water birthing suite will be 

Any experiences shared would be great - why was it good for you ?


----------



## Pearls18

Omg my water birth was amazing, before getting in I was just about ready to ask for every drug under the sun (in fact I did!!) I totally felt like I had lost control (I could have been in transition although I had only just been checked as 6cm), then I got in the pool and I relaxed instantly, I was totally on top of my contractions (with the distraction of gas and air also) I'm pretty sure I never got the ring of fire (I don't remember anyway!!) I gave birth within half an hour of getting in and I think that says it all really, I believe my body felt safe and relaxed to give birth. Oh and I barely tore at all, just a teeny dissolvable stitch.

It was incredible and the main reason I am having a home birth so I can "guarantee" as best I can a water birth, as unhealthy a mindset as it it I will be devastated if something means I can't have another one.

Some people don't like it, so maybe just try getting in and see how you find it, I was only planning on using it as pain relief but didn't want to move a muscle the second I got in!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I've had both a water birth and a birth on the bed, lying down to push (same as you, LO needed constant monitoring). Water birth wins hands down! 
As soon as I got into the water I felt so relaxed, all the strain was taken off my muscles and joints. I got gas and air at the same time and the two went together really well. Being in the water made changing position much easier than being out of the water. LO got her shoulder stuck as she came out but I was able to move around to get her loose and I only got a little tear. Whereas with my son (bed birth) I couldn't move him and he just tore his way out :haha:. 
The water birth experience helped to calm me too. I was 8cm when I got to the hospital and I was finding the contractions hard work. The atmosphere in the pool room was calming and the pool was the focus of the room, rather than the medical equipment, which helped me to feel calmer too.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

look at the new units at my hospital 

https://www.surreyandsussex.nhs.uk/...ervices/maternity-services/the-birthing-unit/

praying hard for a low risk birth - looks really relaxing (well as far as birth can be)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

OOh they look nice Mrs Doddy!! Slightly jealous mines not like that. :winkwink:


Im hoping to have a waterbirth this time, I did plan it with dd, but it didnt quite work out & I ended up with an epidural so flat on my back & I hated it.

For those of you who have had waterbirths - I have heard that you shouldnt get in until you have dilated so far and that there is a chance it could slow labor if you get in too early. is this true? How dilated should you be?


----------



## lov3hat3

I got in the pool for a while, I didn't give birth in it though. It definatly helped with the pain and once you get into a good position and able to stay there id say its definatly worth it. But because I started to freak out I kept floatin around which was irritating :haha: I was like 7cm by the time I got in the pool:thumbup:


----------



## Pearls18

BabyDreamer82 said:


> OOh they look nice Mrs Doddy!! Slightly jealous mines not like that. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Im hoping to have a waterbirth this time, I did plan it with dd, but it didnt quite work out & I ended up with an epidural so flat on my back & I hated it.
> 
> For those of you who have had waterbirths - I have heard that you shouldnt get in until you have dilated so far and that there is a chance it could slow labor if you get in too early. is this true? How dilated should you be?

I have heard you shouldn't get in before 5cm as it will slow you down if you get too relaxed, I was quite near the end of my labour I was pushing within 10 mins of getting in, I plan on doing the same if I can, putting the pool off until I feel I can't stand it anymore and desperately want another form of pain relief, I don't want to get too "used" to the pool and for it to lose its magic lol. But if you do slow down you can just get out and walk around and get in later.


----------



## willowblossom

I spent most of my active labour in the pool. It was amazing and I coped with just paracetamol. Unfortunately I gave birth in a weird march heatwave and the hospital was too hot with its heaters on that just before I started pushing I was far too hot :-( but amazing pain relief. Am hiring a pool for ghis time as I want a home birth! :-( x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Oh wow that looks amazing, I'd push one out right now just so I could use that room :haha:. Mine wasn't like that but I was on L&D as I was consultant led and they wanted all the medical equipment to hand. It was still nice though, something about having a pool as the focus of the room rather than the bed made it feel instantly better :).


----------



## Dream.dream

I'll be using the pool for labour but I won't be giving birth in a tub 

Babies can actually cry and try and take their first breath before they are completely born ( just head out) which means if you give birth under water your baby foul inhale some coming out .


----------



## Pearls18

Dream.dream said:


> I'll be using the pool for labour but I won't be giving birth in a tub
> 
> Babies can actually cry and try and take their first breath before they are completely born ( just head out) which means if you give birth under water your baby foul inhale some coming out .

This isn't true, there is as much chance of this happening in the womb as it is in a birth pool, babies only take a breath of air (or cry) when they are out of water, so this is when they are birthed on land from broken waters or in the case of water births when they have been pulled from the water after birth. Babies live in water for 9 months and don't drown themselves, they are getting their oxygen via the umbilical cord. The only thing you have to be really careful of is if you have birthed the head you must make sure babies head stays below water during birth, if you move around too much and lift your bum out and baby gets a breath of air then you dunk back down then yes this is really bad, but birthing pools are deliberately deep and MWs trained to tell you to keep your bum down. This was all explained to me when I asked if I could give birth in a bath, where due to the shallower water this is more of a concern.

So no a baby will not cry straight from birth during a water birth until you have pulled them from the water. Otherwise hospitals wouldn't endorse is as a method of birth! If it has happened I would like to see the statistics and I would bet apart from being incredibly rare it would also be a case of not being supervised properly and baby not being kept underwater until the end of the birth.


----------



## Dream.dream

MarineWAG said:


> Dream.dream said:
> 
> 
> I'll be using the pool for labour but I won't be giving birth in a tub
> 
> Babies can actually cry and try and take their first breath before they are completely born ( just head out) which means if you give birth under water your baby foul inhale some coming out .
> 
> This isn't true, there is as much chance of this happening in the womb as it is in a birth pool, babies only take a breath of air (or cry) when they are out of water, so this is when they are birthed on land from broken waters or in the case of water births when they have been pulled from the water after birth. Babies live in water for 9 months and don't drown themselves, they are getting their oxygen via the umbilical cord. The only thing you have to be really careful of is if you have birthed the head you must make sure babies head stays below water during birth, if you move around too much and lift your bum out and baby gets a breath of air then you dunk back down then yes this is really bad, but birthing pools are deliberately deep and MWs trained to tell you to keep your bum down. This was all explained to me when I asked if I could give birth in a bath, where due to the shallower water this is more of a concern.
> 
> So no a baby will not cry straight from birth during a water birth until you have pulled them from the water. Otherwise hospitals wouldn't endorse is as a method of birth! If it has happened I would like to see the statistics and I would bet apart from being incredibly rare it would also be a case of not being supervised properly and baby not being kept underwater until the end of the birth.Click to expand...

Hospitals where I am don't allow them because this has happened. And my first son did take a breath before he was fully born. Babies are also surrounded by amniotic fluid not water before they are born which is sterile , which water in a labour tub isnt

To each there own but I don't believe it's safe, humans never would have given birth underwater naturally so seems of to me.


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's called a diving reflex... Like the pp said if a babies face is surrounded by fluid it will not breathe... This is why you see those videos of very young babies 'swimming' they naturally will not aspirate on the water. Babies swallow the amniotic fluid for most of the pregnancy... If they were to swallow tub water it would be the same as us drinking it, yes not sterile per se but nonetheless not unsafe.


----------



## Pearls18

Dream.dream said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream.dream said:
> 
> 
> I'll be using the pool for labour but I won't be giving birth in a tub
> 
> Babies can actually cry and try and take their first breath before they are completely born ( just head out) which means if you give birth under water your baby foul inhale some coming out .
> 
> This isn't true, there is as much chance of this happening in the womb as it is in a birth pool, babies only take a breath of air (or cry) when they are out of water, so this is when they are birthed on land from broken waters or in the case of water births when they have been pulled from the water after birth. Babies live in water for 9 months and don't drown themselves, they are getting their oxygen via the umbilical cord. The only thing you have to be really careful of is if you have birthed the head you must make sure babies head stays below water during birth, if you move around too much and lift your bum out and baby gets a breath of air then you dunk back down then yes this is really bad, but birthing pools are deliberately deep and MWs trained to tell you to keep your bum down. This was all explained to me when I asked if I could give birth in a bath, where due to the shallower water this is more of a concern.
> 
> So no a baby will not cry straight from birth during a water birth until you have pulled them from the water. Otherwise hospitals wouldn't endorse is as a method of birth! If it has happened I would like to see the statistics and I would bet apart from being incredibly rare it would also be a case of not being supervised properly and baby not being kept underwater until the end of the birth.Click to expand...
> 
> Hospitals where I am don't allow them because this has happened. And my first son did take a breath before he was fully born. Babies are also surrounded by amniotic fluid not water before they are born which is sterile , which water in a labour tub isnt
> 
> To each there own but I don't believe it's safe, humans never would have given birth underwater naturally so seems of to me.Click to expand...

Of all the people all over the world on this forum you're the only person that has ever mentioned a hospital not allowing it for this, I totally understand your own concern if you think this is a real risk but think it is a bit off to be using it to dissuade other women from birthing this way when you don't have any kind of facts, figures and proof and when what you say seems to defy simple science and some of the leading authorities in the world I hope the OP takes it with a pinch of salt and speaks to her own medical professionals for advice.


----------



## Pearls18

Dream.dream said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream.dream said:
> 
> 
> I'll be using the pool for labour but I won't be giving birth in a tub
> 
> Babies can actually cry and try and take their first breath before they are completely born ( just head out) which means if you give birth under water your baby foul inhale some coming out .
> 
> This isn't true, there is as much chance of this happening in the womb as it is in a birth pool, babies only take a breath of air (or cry) when they are out of water, so this is when they are birthed on land from broken waters or in the case of water births when they have been pulled from the water after birth. Babies live in water for 9 months and don't drown themselves, they are getting their oxygen via the umbilical cord. The only thing you have to be really careful of is if you have birthed the head you must make sure babies head stays below water during birth, if you move around too much and lift your bum out and baby gets a breath of air then you dunk back down then yes this is really bad, but birthing pools are deliberately deep and MWs trained to tell you to keep your bum down. This was all explained to me when I asked if I could give birth in a bath, where due to the shallower water this is more of a concern.
> 
> So no a baby will not cry straight from birth during a water birth until you have pulled them from the water. Otherwise hospitals wouldn't endorse is as a method of birth! If it has happened I would like to see the statistics and I would bet apart from being incredibly rare it would also be a case of not being supervised properly and baby not being kept underwater until the end of the birth.Click to expand...
> 
> Hospitals where I am don't allow them because this has happened. And my first son did take a breath before he was fully born. Babies are also surrounded by amniotic fluid not water before they are born which is sterile , which water in a labour tub isnt
> 
> To each there own but I don't believe it's safe, humans never would have given birth underwater naturally so seems of to me.Click to expand...

Oh and I don't doubt that your son cried before he was fully born, he was born on dry land which meant his lungs sensed air, this is my point and why when we birth in water we have to stay submerged, when my son was born he was emerged in water so he didn't cry until after he born fully and then pulled from the water, if your son had of been born in water he wouldn't have cried half way out.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

My h is paranoid about this - baby not being able to breathe and drowning - I've tried to explain it to him and he is insisting if I have a water birth I have to get out for the end ! 

I've watched u tube videos and am sure that if it wasn't safe you would be made to get out for the delivery. 

Hope things will be different this birth !


----------



## beetroot

I've had 2 water births at home and they were both amazing! I wasn't allowed in til I was 5 cms dilated and, boy did it feel good! Instant relaxation! On my 2nd labour I took 5 hrs to get from 4-6 cms, once in the pool, I took 2hrs to get from 6cm-birth. The pool definitely helped my body do its job! 
To the pp who said babies will drown, my first baby's head was in the water for 20 mins before I got his body out. His shoulder was stuck, but he gave a wiggle, I changed positions and out he came, and I had a tiny graze. He was perfect!
I would def recommend a water birth, so try it, if you don't like it, you can get out. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I laboured in the water for my first child, but had to get out due to meconium in her waters.

Despite meconium in children two and three, there was no time to get me out after the waters broke and baby was arriving soo... I got my water births for two and three :happydance: I absolutely loved my water births, I felt so much more calm, and felt I could move around easier into different positions that I found comfortable. If baths are calming for you, then you will love a water birth IMO. I would do it all again in a birthing pool in a heartbeat. (You can read my birth stories from my signature if you want a long version :) )


----------



## Mummymoo_x

I really want a water birth. Mainly because I think it will ease the pain & make me feel comfortable....does anybody know if you could go into the water purely for pain relief purposes and then give birth out the pool? I wasnt planning on this just curious? :)


----------



## Pearls18

Mummymoo_x said:


> I really want a water birth. Mainly because I think it will ease the pain & make me feel comfortable....does anybody know if you could go into the water purely for pain relief purposes and then give birth out the pool? I wasnt planning on this just curious? :)

Absolutely, some women just have baths during labour to help, this was what was in my birth plan, when I got in the pool it was only then I thought "yup not getting out of here until I've had my baby lol" but originally I was only going to get in to help with pain relief (as lame as it sounds I was worried about pooing in the pool :haha:) but I was so comfortable I knew I wanted to carry on and the MW just explained the procedure then and there. I then had to get out to deliver the placenta as that was hospital procedure, I haven't decided where I will deliver placenta yet this time, research isn't totally decided. But yeah course you can, some women get in and don't like it, others just as you say don't fancy doing the birth bit in it :)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

MarineWAG said:


> Mummymoo_x said:
> 
> 
> I really want a water birth. Mainly because I think it will ease the pain & make me feel comfortable....does anybody know if you could go into the water purely for pain relief purposes and then give birth out the pool? I wasnt planning on this just curious? :)
> 
> Absolutely, some women just have baths during labour to help, this was what was in my birth plan, when I got in the pool it was only then I thought "yup not getting out of here until I've had my baby lol" but originally I was only going to get in to help with pain relief (as lame as it sounds I was worried about pooing in the pool :haha:) but I was so comfortable I knew I wanted to carry on and the MW just explained the procedure then and there. I then had to get out to deliver the placenta as that was hospital procedure, I haven't decided where I will deliver placenta yet this time, research isn't totally decided. But yeah course you can, some women get in and don't like it, others just as you say don't fancy doing the birth bit in it :)Click to expand...


Thankyou! I dont know anyone personally thats had one! & mostly on tv programmes etc they dont show a lot of water births. But I know I'd want one I just think the water is so soothing :) (you always feel lighter in water too haha) x


----------



## Pearls18

Mummymoo_x said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummymoo_x said:
> 
> 
> I really want a water birth. Mainly because I think it will ease the pain & make me feel comfortable....does anybody know if you could go into the water purely for pain relief purposes and then give birth out the pool? I wasnt planning on this just curious? :)
> 
> Absolutely, some women just have baths during labour to help, this was what was in my birth plan, when I got in the pool it was only then I thought "yup not getting out of here until I've had my baby lol" but originally I was only going to get in to help with pain relief (as lame as it sounds I was worried about pooing in the pool :haha:) but I was so comfortable I knew I wanted to carry on and the MW just explained the procedure then and there. I then had to get out to deliver the placenta as that was hospital procedure, I haven't decided where I will deliver placenta yet this time, research isn't totally decided. But yeah course you can, some women get in and don't like it, others just as you say don't fancy doing the birth bit in it :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankyou! I dont know anyone personally thats had one! & mostly on tv programmes etc they dont show a lot of water births. But I know I'd want one I just think the water is so soothing :) (you always feel lighter in water too haha) xClick to expand...

Lol yeah definitely makes it easier to move around more! You can always get in and change your mind, as with anything some women don't like it, I couldn't imagine doing it any other way lol.


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Me neither, soon as I was pregnant I knew I'd want a water birth! Well thats if everything goes smoothly :) fingers crossed :)


----------



## Reno

I loved my water birth, got in at 7cm after my waters broke. I must have been in for a while, it's a bit of a blur despite being on minimal g&a!

Only downsides for me were, they obviously have to keep it topped up to a good temperature for baby, and i begged them not to add any more hot water as i was boiling lol

Also, I hemorrhaged so didn't get my physicalogical third stage as they had to get me out of the water asap, and get the placenta out. Did get a little cuddle before it turned in to a blood bath and DH nearly passed out!

The only other factor was tearing. I think if i had of been out of the water I would have been examined closer and had an episiotemy.

I managed just find on g&a, and didn't even think about other pain relief once I was in the water!


----------



## geordie_gal

This is my first and I'm hoping for a waterbirth. I am a bit worried about oh passing out if water turns red and I'm a bit scared I'll poo :/ x


----------



## Pearls18

geordie_gal said:


> This is my first and I'm hoping for a waterbirth. I am a bit worried about oh passing out if water turns red and I'm a bit scared I'll poo :/ x

Lol I was terrified of pooing too which is why I didn't plan on giving birth in there, but honestly I was so comfortable when I got in I wouldn't have cared and I really don't care this time because I would take pooing in the pool over a dry birth any day lol, but I didn't last time so it's not inevitable :flower:


----------



## greenlady

I had 2 water births. If I pooed I never knew about it. The midwives have some kind if sieve/scoop thing to retrieve any poo as soon as it comes out so it's no big deal really. They've seen it all before.

The best thing about my births was reaching down to pick up both my daughters myself as soon as they were born. That was magic.


----------



## Feronia

greenlady said:


> The best thing about my births was reaching down to pick up both my daughters myself as soon as they were born. That was magic.

Agreed. :) That was the best part!


----------



## Pearls18

I hope I manage it this time, last time I don't really know what happened but I know the MW had to grab him and put him on my chest and I think even helped hold him there for a bit lol, I suspect I may have had a bit too much gas and air as it's a bit blurry so will try not to use it for the last couple pushes :)


----------



## Reno

MarineWAG said:


> I hope I manage it this time, last time I don't really know what happened but I know the MW had to grab him and put him on my chest and I think even helped hold him there for a bit lol, I suspect I may have had a bit too much gas and air as it's a bit blurry so will try not to use it for the last couple pushes :)

I left it for the last few pushes! Once the head started coming out I was done with it! lol! Too fed up to care about the pain at that point, just want my baby!


----------



## Pearls18

Reno said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> I hope I manage it this time, last time I don't really know what happened but I know the MW had to grab him and put him on my chest and I think even helped hold him there for a bit lol, I suspect I may have had a bit too much gas and air as it's a bit blurry so will try not to use it for the last couple pushes :)
> 
> I left it for the last few pushes! Once the head started coming out I was done with it! lol! Too fed up to care about the pain at that point, just want my baby!Click to expand...

Yeah I think it was my MW and DH that kept getting me to breathe it as a coping thing I think! I will be more forceful this time!


----------



## Reno

MarineWAG said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> I hope I manage it this time, last time I don't really know what happened but I know the MW had to grab him and put him on my chest and I think even helped hold him there for a bit lol, I suspect I may have had a bit too much gas and air as it's a bit blurry so will try not to use it for the last couple pushes :)
> 
> I left it for the last few pushes! Once the head started coming out I was done with it! lol! Too fed up to care about the pain at that point, just want my baby!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think it was my MW and DH that kept getting me to breathe it as a coping thing I think! I will be more forceful this time!Click to expand...

I'd love to try no g&a next time (maybe lol). Every contraction I was panicing to get it in my mouth quick enough! Don't know if I would have been better just bearing through it!


----------



## Pearls18

Reno said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> I hope I manage it this time, last time I don't really know what happened but I know the MW had to grab him and put him on my chest and I think even helped hold him there for a bit lol, I suspect I may have had a bit too much gas and air as it's a bit blurry so will try not to use it for the last couple pushes :)
> 
> I left it for the last few pushes! Once the head started coming out I was done with it! lol! Too fed up to care about the pain at that point, just want my baby!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think it was my MW and DH that kept getting me to breathe it as a coping thing I think! I will be more forceful this time!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to try no g&a next time (maybe lol). Every contraction I was panicing to get it in my mouth quick enough! Don't know if I would have been better just bearing through it!Click to expand...

I think I would have been ok without it for the pushing stages but I was shouting a lot through contractions so I think the MW was just trying to get me to shut up :haha: I think it's a nice distraction during the contractions, makes me feel like I had something to control the pain!


----------



## Feronia

Sometimes I think that having access to pain relief makes it mentally harder to bear ANY pain. I had a friend go to 9 cm naturally (I was her doula) and managed it very well, but still wanted an epidural. Once she got it, she couldn't stand any pain that remained and kept upping the dose even though she managed it naturally for so long. I've seen the same happen with G&A too, but to a much smaller extent. When you have access to nothing, though, you learn to cope gradually and can bear it all. That's what happened to me at least!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Feronia said:


> Sometimes I think that having access to pain relief makes it mentally harder to bear ANY pain. I had a friend go to 9 cm naturally (I was her doula) and managed it very well, but still wanted an epidural. Once she got it, she couldn't stand any pain that remained and kept upping the dose even though she managed it naturally for so long. I've seen the same happen with G&A too, but to a much smaller extent. When you have access to nothing, though, you learn to cope gradually and can bear it all. That's what happened to me at least!

I do agree with this , I got to 4cm on nothing as was in anetnatal ward and prob another few before gas, I refused any other pain relief as I thought it could get worse and if I was maxed out on drugs I wouldn't be in control, I'm going to do my best not to have anything this time but will keep my options open as the situation arises if I need it then will asses it then


----------



## Eleanor ace

I got to hospital at 8cm and got in the pool soon after. I wanted the gas and air but was OK without it (we'd stupidly left my notes at home so I had to fill the MW in and G&A makes me a bit incoherent :blush:), then the doctor came to fit my cannula and I started begging for the gas and air :haha:, once I'd had it the contractions were harder to manage when I wasn't using it, even though I stayed at 8cm for a while. Definitely psychological for me!


----------



## Reno

Feronia said:


> Sometimes I think that having access to pain relief makes it mentally harder to bear ANY pain. I had a friend go to 9 cm naturally (I was her doula) and managed it very well, but still wanted an epidural. Once she got it, she couldn't stand any pain that remained and kept upping the dose even though she managed it naturally for so long. I've seen the same happen with G&A too, but to a much smaller extent. When you have access to nothing, though, you learn to cope gradually and can bear it all. That's what happened to me at least!

Intersting theory. I got to the hospital at 7cm, got the TENS machine on right away, then started g&a like 4 hours later after I was examined and no progress and had my water broken!


----------



## greenlady

Feronia said:


> Sometimes I think that having access to pain relief makes it mentally harder to bear ANY pain. I had a friend go to 9 cm naturally (I was her doula) and managed it very well, but still wanted an epidural. Once she got it, she couldn't stand any pain that remained and kept upping the dose even though she managed it naturally for so long. I've seen the same happen with G&A too, but to a much smaller extent. When you have access to nothing, though, you learn to cope gradually and can bear it all. That's what happened to me at least!

I would agree with this. With my first I had a lot more G&A, probably had it for about 5 or 6 hours after using a TENS machine for early labour, whereas the second time I used a Tens machine the whole labour (20+ hours) and only had G&A for the last half an hour in the pool (though I reckon I would have been fine without it as well, it was mainly just a prop to concentrate my breathing for that last stage). It seems to me like it hurt a LOT more the first time. I actually kind of enjoyed the contractions the second time. Im a bit weird I guess!


----------



## Lez2688

I've never had a water birth but from all your stories, I will definitely be considering this. I did have a 2 hour long bath with my first in early labor and it was bliss....I'm now swaying towards water birth for my second. x


----------



## Dolly84

Aw I loved my water birth, if we're blessed to have another child ill defo be asking for the pool, it wa so soothing and relaxing. I got to hospital at 7cm and my "active labour" is documented at 1hr 18mins. So even though I felt relaxed and chilled it didn't slow my labour down which was a bonus x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I am hoping for a water birth this time, we planned one last time but the hospital was too busy :(


----------



## lavenderbrown

i've wanted a water birth since i found out i was pregnant. but due to my son's size my midwife and the hospital doctors wont allow me to give birth in the pool. im allowed to labour in there though. but i just don't even see the point now lol. i'm so sad everything seems to be going the opposite as what i had originally planned (heh how naive of me!)


----------



## sam2eb

I had one with my last baby and being honest I didn't find it helped me with the pain very much. My 3rd and 4th babies were both in hospital without any pain relief and for me there was no real difference in the pain of either. Baby 3 I was on my feet for 90% of my labour and just even being active really helped for me.


----------



## CosplayMummy

Water birth was amazing. Both for pain relief and the experience of being the first to hold my baby. I was 8cm when I got to the hospital (No paracetamol at home and contractions were every couple of minutes. So proud of myself for that) and was only at the hospital for two hours before my daughter was born and was in the pool for less than five minutes before my waters broke. Sitting fully in the pool didn't help, I couldn't open my legs because it hurt so much. So I gave birth on my knees, leaning over the edge of the birthing pool with gas and air. Best bit was being the first to hold my 9lbs 1oz blue baby. I remember the midwife telling me to lift up my baby from the water!

But, worst place to have a contraction? One foot on one step, and my other foot on a higher step as I'm getting into the pool! I had my mum and an amazing midwife holding me so I didn't fall! 

Getting to have my water birth and knowing my baby was perfectly fine made up for having stitches twice for a 2nd degree tear and a severe hemorrhage straight after, losing over 1.6 litres of blood. I don't remember the pain of giving birth; just her slipping out. But I remember the pain of the second set of stitches and the doctors getting clots and whatever else they were doing. It was like a horror film. I had loads of anesthetic, gas and air and pethidine and I was in tears. I still felt that pain. Luckily a student midwife was talking to me the whole time.


----------

